# thinking about getting a bunny



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

hello

i am thinking about getting a bunny, i have been looking at hutches etc and have read up about the jabs bun would need.

is there any bit of advice you would give me about bunnies, shopping for one, or caring for one


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Find one in a rescue centre as most are full of buns at the moment.

Ensure you have enough space for the bunny to run around and not be in a hutch all day. This can be a run of suitable size attached to a hutch if outdoors or a suitabley sized hutch / cage indoors with access to a play pen or the room.

Try to decide if it will be indoors or outdoors and sort out spacing from there.

Rabbits are very social so its nice to get 2 rather than just the one, obviously keeping in mind space and the possibility they may need to be separated (from sight and smell). Also ensuring they are both neutered!

Take into consideration that a rabbit can live over 10 years so make sure you are up to the task of possibly having the rabbit(s) that long.

A rabbits diet consists of 80-90% hay and the rest being pellets and fresh veg. Hay should be given in unlimited amounts throughout the day.


Rabbits love playing so buy or make some toys!

If i think of other things ill add them or if you have specific questions im sure someone can answer them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

all what liamp has said.

and dont think you need to go out and buy really expensive toys, they can no resist cardboard boxes. mine currently have a couple of shoe boxes, ones from cake boxes. oh and their most favourite is primark bags!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

thank you!! was only going to get one bun but think i may just as well get 2!!!


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Sam1309 said:


> thank you!! was only going to get one bun but think i may just as well get 2!!!


Its a good idea too theyll be much happier buns


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you do go to a rescue then they will tell you the requirements for housing etc, plus you have the benefit of a ready bonded pairs. If you go to a breeder then the tricky bit is finding a decent one.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> If you do go to a rescue then they will tell you the requirements for housing etc, plus you have the benefit of a ready bonded pairs. If you go to a breeder then the tricky bit is finding a decent one.


This!

If you have rescues near you then pop in and have a look around- a good rescue will have specific requirements and do home checks. The bunnies should also be neutered and vaccinated before leaving, so it saves so much hassle! Plus, you'd be giving a bunny (or two! ) a second chance 

We want plenty of pictures, if you get them!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

will look into a rescue one, but i need a bun or 2 that is good with children and other animals, i don't want to rehome buns to then terrify them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Sam1309 said:


> will look into a rescue one, but i need a bun or 2 that is good with children and other animals, i don't want to rehome buns to then terrify them


In that case, all you need to do is explain your situation to the staff, and they can guide you to the perfect bunny(s). I work with rabbits at a rescue centre and know each of their temperaments pretty well, which should be the case with rescues in general 

I would like to say that they're not ideal children's pets, though. They don't generally like being picked up and get scared easily by loud noises. As such, you'll need to ensure the kids aren't too loud around them and don't want to hold them all the time. Supervision should be given at all times


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bunnys arn't really kids pets, they hate being manhandled, so just be aware of that. As for other pets, they would need to be supervised. 

Other than that they are wonderful pets to watch and interact with (sit on the floor and they will climb on you and take treats, given time) You do need 2, as they are very very sociable 

And then what everyone else said 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

bunny isn't for bubba it's for me........ 

what size of hutch MINIMUM should i get. looked at ones at pets at home and they all see tiny for holding 2 buns


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I would say a minimum of six feet. Most rescues state that as minimum anyhow.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> bunny isn't for bubba it's for me........
> 
> what size of hutch MINIMUM should i get. looked at ones at pets at home and they all see tiny for holding 2 buns


6ft x 2ft x 2ft for a pair with an attached 6ft x 6ft run (minimum)
I would give up finding one at [email protected], they only have 1 that is suitable and its not very well made.
Have a look at the happy hutch company online, alot of people get them from there  
Or you could make one 

Stear clear of the "chicken coop" ones aswell as they are just not big enough(with the sheltered area being far to small) and really are only for chickens.

Alternatively if you have the space, you could pick up a smaller shed or wendy house for the same price as a hutch and add the run onto the side (via a cat flap is ideal)


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

CHICKEN COOP HEN HOUSE POULTRY ARK RABBIT HUTCH RUN NEW LARGE DUCK BIRDS | eBay

have got this, good price for what it is, seemed pretty good and big inside for a few buns


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> CHICKEN COOP HEN HOUSE POULTRY ARK RABBIT HUTCH RUN NEW LARGE DUCK BIRDS | eBay
> 
> have got this, good price for what it is, seemed pretty good and big inside for a few buns


Its 5 1/2 ft x 2 1/2 ft which is OK generally but because of it being open, it isn't considered "shelter" so if it is a windy/rainy day, the only place for the buns to go is a meager 2 x 2 1/2 ft. Thats why they are not really suitable. You will need a run attatched, as the size of this coop is only the size a hutch should be and I would reccommend getting some panels on the back and end to provide a better shelter (and it would need to be on slabs do keep the damp at bay a bit more) You can make it work with a bit of modification 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

thanks hun it will be in a corner i think......... we don't get much wind down here and the garden is sheltered anyway!

justh thought it was a lot more open space for buns to play in, other hutches looked very cramped, i was going to get a little house for "down stairs" so there was another bedded area
cardboard boxes and bags plus chews for them to play with


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have one of those coops for a run, but it is attatched to my shed so they have more space. I think they're ok for smaller rabbits with something else but I wouldn't put a big bun in one.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

hoping to get a mini bunny, they will also be let out on a harness and lead to roam the garden


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You can get large metal pens on eBay with a roof on that you can fix to a hutch front or other runs. S bunny doesn't really get the exercise it needs on a harness. They love to run like the clappers and jump


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

could you please put up a link for me, looked at that many everything is melting into one


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

These are a really good price for the size 
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine ave these pens to go out in.
They come in different heights but don't have a roof, but Im at home all day with the dogs always wandering around so there is no worry something could get in to them.

DOG PUPPY PET RABBIT GUINEA PIG PLAY PEN RUN CAGE BLACK | eBay


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm on my iPhone so can't share links. But if you go on eBay and search for rabbit metal run its the top item. A rectangular run with roof and green nylon rain/sun shade.


----------

